# Alix's Chicken Cacciatore



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

Another favorite in our house is Chicken Cacciatore and  man is that one fast and easy meal. Kids love it. Use either *chicken  breast or deboned thighs.* Place in casserole dish, sprinkle* brown sugar*  on each piece of meat. (about *1 tsp* each) In a small bowl, mix together * 1 can tomato soup,* and fill *can with salsa *and add to soup, toss in  some *oregano and basil *and stir til blended. Spoon over the meat, and be  generous. Sprinkle *lots of mozzarella* over all, cover and bake for 40  minutes or so. When there is only 5-10 minutes left, uncover and  sprinkle more cheese on. The original cheese will have melted into the  sauce and this last bit is to just brown up a bit while you toss the  salad and serve up. Serve with pasta, the sauce is excellent with it.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

Copied, pasted and printed.  Thanks, Alix.  I'll bet the brown sugar really adds a unique flavor.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll say that my kids gobble it up! Ken is no slouch with it either. If we haven't had this in a while he starts to get a bit cranky.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2010)

............ I don't cook with canned tomato soup.............what do you suggest ?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> ............ I don't cook with canned tomato soup.............what do you suggest ?


 
Can of diced or stewed tomatoes...it will be my sub.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 31, 2010)

Or tomato sauce, tomato juice, or spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd say no to tomato juice. Tomato sauce might be thick enough. LT, if you make your own tomato soup ever why don't you make a bit extra and save some for this. You'd need to reduce it a bunch though. The condensed nature of the soup works well here because the chicken gives off a lot of liquid and makes the sauce the perfect consistency. If I were going to sub something, I'd do tomato sauce and up the brown sugar a bit.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2010)

tomato sauce it will be !


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't call that Chicken Cacciatore, but it sure sounds quick and tasty. I'd use tomato sauce, too...


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I wouldn't call that Chicken Cacciatore, but it sure sounds quick and tasty. I'd use tomato sauce, too...



So what would you call it? Its got all the requirements of cacciatore (tomato, onion, peppers, and herbs) its just got a "quick prep" method. I'm good with another name, just need a suggestion.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2010)

*I'm going to try this.....thank you Alix, it sounds really good.

By the way, it may not be the classic recipe......that's why it's called
"Alix's Chicken Cacciatore"....works for me.
*


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 31, 2010)

Alix said:


> I'd say no to tomato juice. Tomato sauce might be thick enough. LT, if you make your own tomato soup ever why don't you make a bit extra and save some for this. You'd need to reduce it a bunch though. The condensed nature of the soup works well here because the chicken gives off a lot of liquid and makes the sauce the perfect consistency. If I were going to sub something, I'd do tomato sauce and up the brown sugar a bit.



Actually I'd use the tomato soup, but the house brands around here taste nasty.  I tried them all and just decided they wouldn't do.  Maybe I'll just get a Campbell's.  I always liked the specific flavor of a good cream of tomato soup to cook with.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never been a fan of cooking with condensed soups, with the exception of celery and chicken, which I will use for a quick "Souped - up" rice .

I especially don't like using mushroom soup...............


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> I've never been a fan of cooking with condensed soups, with the exception of celery and chicken, which I will use for a quick "Souped - up" rice .
> 
> I especially don't like using mushroom soup...............



A lot depends on the brand you use.  Campbell's is usually tasty, but pricy.  House brands are sometimes just as good.  

I too especially like celery and chicken because they are bland enough that they don't take over my dish.  I like using either of them to melt cheese in for mac & cheese.  

They can be good for adding to drippings to make a gravy and easy because you can just mix flour right into the soup for thickening if needed.  This is where the Gravy Master comes in handy for color.

I also used to use tomato in some dishes for the sweetness and color, but as I mentioned before, the cheap-o brands taste funny so I don't use them.

If they aren't good enough to heat up for a quick lunch, I won't use them for cooking.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 1, 2011)

This does sound easy and tasty.  I'll have to try it.  I think my guys would like it.  I use store brand cream of soups for cooking except for tomato.  That will always be Campbells.  Have tried the off-brand tomato soups and they do taste awful even in recipes.  If I were to sub tomato sauce for the soup, I think I would be adding some tomato paste to thicken it up.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

jabbur said:


> This does sound easy and tasty.  I'll have to try it.  I think my guys would like it.  I use store brand cream of soups for cooking except for tomato.  That will always be Campbells.  Have tried the off-brand tomato soups and they do taste awful even in recipes.  If I were to sub tomato sauce for the soup, I think I would be adding some tomato paste to thicken it up.



I think I'll just get some Campbell's.  When soup is used, it adds a distinctive flavor.  Adding tomato sauce and especially tomato paste adds a different flavor entirely, and are very strong.

In this case, I want to make the original recipe first, especially knowing that the tomato soup can make some recipes really wow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Campbell's Tomato Soup, in a pan with water added, when hot poured in a cup and float a bit of butter...serve with grilled cheese...only way I ever use it.  I will try Alix's recipe as written first.  But I don't guarantee it'll stay thay way.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Campbell's Tomato Soup, in a pan with water added, when hot poured in a cup and float a bit of butter...serve with grilled cheese...only way I ever use it.  I will try Alix's recipe as written first.  But I don't guarantee it'll stay thay way.



I like it rich with evaporated milk, and a _big_ blob of butter.  I'd use milk, but I always drink it up first. LOL

I want to try the recipe as written first too.  I've used tomato soup in certain dishes in the past, where it just gives it a wow factor that you can't substitute for, and especially since the recipe also calls for brown sugar, I'm sure the sweetness is part of the whole flavor.

Happy New Year, Princess.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I like it rich with evaporated milk, and a _big_ blob of butter.  I'd use milk, but I always drink it up first. LOL
> 
> I want to try the recipe as written first too.  I've used tomato soup in certain dishes in the past, where it just gives it a wow factor that you can't substitute for, and especially since the recipe also calls for brown sugar, I'm sure the sweetness is part of the whole flavor.
> 
> Happy New Year, Princess.



Yep, the sweetness IS part of the flavor. And I just love the way we all work with a recipe til it "speaks" to us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> Yep, the sweetness IS part of the flavor. And I just love the way we all work with a recipe til it "speaks" to us.


 
And I love how we can talk about tweaking until it suits us, without hurting your feelings.  I just don't care for "sweet" that much, I'm sure my version of sweet and sour would disappoint a few folks.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> Yep, the sweetness IS part of the flavor. And I just love the way we all work with a recipe til it "speaks" to us.



Me too.  It's one of the best parts of DC.

Happy New Year, Alix


----------

